# SE-R attracts Clowns



## Polaris (Aug 22, 2003)

One thing I've noticed about my SE-R is that it attracts idiots with 6 foot wings and 20in. wheels on their Civics. 

Yesterday someone in an old (91 or so) Si revved his engine, taunted me, then took off quickly (well, quick for an old Civic) and cut me off. He had the obligatory coffee can exhaust, huge rims, and "euro" marker lights, in addition to a plethora of stickers. 

Ironically he decided to spend all his money on that, instead of fixing the rust creeping up his doors. 

I don't race on public streets, it's dumb and dangerous. Yet this situation seems to happen daily, something that didn't happen as often in my old close-to-stock Civic EX. 

Just an observation. Anyone else experience this regularly?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

It's not just an SE-R thing. I catch this quite often in both my SE-R and the Altima also. It's like they have something to prove. I just try not to get too caught up in the moment.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wickedsr20 said:


> It's not just an SE-R thing. I catch this quite often in both my SE-R and the Altima also. It's like they have something to prove. I just try not to get too caught up in the moment.


 my se-r attracts 95-99 maximas, usually with clear turnsignals and tint, some with rims, once a rusted out 95 gxe with hubcaps and a big ass spoiler :loser:


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah, my spec attracts all sorts of ppl, Civics for sure but since i live in Texas, big honkin muscle cars and V8 hemi Chevy and Dodge Trucks are regulars too. Punks in new gen Camaros pull up way too often. the only time someone cool pulled up was when this completely stock looking Jetta 1.8t came up on a red light and just floored it when it turned green, with a blatant blow off valve hissing. i didnt even know he wanted to "race". i ended up with a half a car length lead on him until we caught up to traffic. but the funny thing was that the guy passes me and looks over, and he is like 50 years old.....being 17 yrs of age, its pretty funny.


----------



## graymulligan (Dec 10, 2003)

You're tellin me...at the gas station two nights ago, I had a civic with the typical stuff, dx model, 97ish, type s sticker, fart can exhaust, etc. across from me, and while the driver is getting gas, his buddy leans out the window and says "Who puts 17's on a sentra?" so I knew right away Iw as dealing with an automobile enthusiast<cough>. Bad enough that the clown had no clue what he was looking at, but he has his buddy wait for me to get done and follows me out to the light. I am NOT a street racer by any means...I've driven turbo'd miatas for the most part on the track and autocross, but I had to do it... :thumbup: ...cue the rearview mirror, and there...theres the civic... :loser: 

Man I hate the idiots...I did run into a guy who had done a b18c (I think...whichever is the ITR motor) into a hatchback swap the other day, and the guy was real cool to talk with, but that's about the best of a really uneducated bunch of streetrats.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

nice, i wouldnt have handeled that any differently. today there was this new Si hatch with the usual 18'"s, big decal kit, cheap ass fart can... he pulls up and revs up, only to sound like a damn weed whacker and then looks over at me, i tap three times only for him(with his girl in the car) to listen to a deep, coldair hissing growl thats about twice as loud. the guy makes a quick right turn when the light turned green... you guys can make up your own jokes for this one. also few months ago i even had a reving contest going with a Harley during Bike Week...all for fun tho, cool guy.


----------



## Polaris (Aug 22, 2003)

The cooler Civic guys (the ones that don't shoot their mouth off or drive like idiots) are lots of times the ones with the most mechanically impressive rides. 

There's a guy near me that's got a white hatchback Civic, white Volks, and a B16A with a Jackson blower. Really cool car. But he refuses to race on the street, which is a good thing.

Not that me personally would ever attempt racing a blown B16A


----------



## Quaz (Dec 20, 2002)

LOL

I get some Tiberons doing the same thing in my area. (Hondas R a given).
I had 1 do Very well in a quick little jump. Not well enough ... he still got my attention and respect, he wasnt being an ass- he was just havin safe fun like me.


Q


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

O i love the ones that try to race you with bone stock or with fart can Cavalier's....those are the best.....lol


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

you guys keep refering to their mufflers as "fartcans" , what would you recomend for a nice custom muffler? I am just getting into the car scene , seing as i am only 16  , so i hope to learn alot from these forums , and hope to soon upgrade my 2001 gxe , blah , to a 2004 spec v.


----------



## Scissors (Mar 24, 2003)

My SE-R attracts dumbasses who can't drive. It's been hit four times in just a few months. Two of those times required the replacement of the rear bumper. It also attracts potholes. The expensive freakin' front wheel got bent and blew the tire.


----------



## Scissors (Mar 24, 2003)

Misanthrope1144 said:


> you guys keep refering to their mufflers as "fartcans" , what would you recomend for a nice custom muffler? I am just getting into the car scene , seing as i am only 16  , so i hope to learn alot from these forums , and hope to soon upgrade my 2001 gxe , blah , to a 2004 spec v.


I'd recommend anything that doesn't sound like ass and which doesn't have an outlet large enough for an 8-liter twin-turbo V12.


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

lol , ok.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

Scissors said:


> My SE-R attracts dumbasses who can't drive. It's been hit four times in just a few months. Two of those times required the replacement of the rear bumper. It also attracts potholes. The expensive freakin' front wheel got bent and blew the tire.


Tru that! i'm on my third rear bumperand its only been a lil more than a year since i got it. i was rear ended by a Taxi cab....a taxi...whom you'd think should know how to drive since it's his job....but no. :dumbass: and attracts ppl who can't park for $h!t....and scraped off my side SE-R emblem... ARRRR


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I usually look for people to race in little riced out civics and they usually run away! I did get "raced" by an older accord today. I don't topspeed race on the highway because that's dumb. I usually just drag from a stop light until about 10 over the speed limit and that's it but I was driving along on a two lane road going about 15 over the limit and I guess this guy realized what kind of car I had or something but he comes flying up on me. I'm in the left lane and there's a big semi to my right and a car in front of me. This guy gets right on my bumper so I show him my brake lights and he backs off like a half a car length. Then he puts on his right turn signal, like get over. There's a semi beside me so I can't so I put on my right left turn signal to be an ass. Any ways, once I got by the truck I took off cuz there wasn't any traffic and hit 100 and let off and he came flying up from about a 7 car deficit to get back on my bumper so I just kept slowing down until I hit the speed limit again and I got over into the right turn lane cuz it was my exit and he shoots out into the left lane and jumps two cars ahead of me so I guess he "won." Haha, any ways, I hate these really stupid punks that are almost causing accidents and riding people's tails. It's riddiculous and I hope they have a little fender bender or something so no one gets hurt and they learn their lesson. Damn punks. . Later all.


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

*SER attractions*

Yes, I agree that the SER or "SPEC V" badging on the car attracts idiots. I've had everything from the guy at the light trying to race, people that tail-gate, or people that cut me off. Also, I foud myself getting real upset over the deal.. So, not liking the "SPEC V" or "SER" badges, I completely debadged the car. No "SPEC V", no "SER" and No "Nissan" badges. just a good old cloud white car, with 17's and tinted windows. I also removed the "Nissan" logo from the grill.

Actually, I like driving it more now with the badges gone than I did with it.

:thumbup:


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

i had kids in those rusty-ass rhombus-like civics trying to race me when I drove my Grand Marquis. Doesn't matter what car you drive - douchebags will be douchebags.


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

i wish there were people around me who wanted to race. i go out and look for people to mess with and since buying the car in NOV only 1 person has raced me and that was a OZ lancer :thumbdwn: i guess that is a good thing in the long run though, because it forces me to race at the drag strip.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

NismoAmy said:


> i wish there were people around me who wanted to race. i go out and look for people to mess with and since buying the car in NOV only 1 person has raced me and that was a OZ lancer :thumbdwn: i guess that is a good thing in the long run though, because it forces me to race at the drag strip.


Yeah, I know what you mean. Everyone where I live runs away usually. I live in a college town too so there's a ton of "tricked out" (read ricey) cars around and they never want to race. I don't have a problem with street racing as long as the people doing it are safe and I stop racing once I hit about 5 over the speed limit. I just like taking off off the line. Have fun at the drag strip though and good luck getting someone to race ya, .


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

In all actuality street racing is stupid and dangerous. Now as for myself, I have a temper problem. I hate people that tailgate and I hate people that think they are hot sh*t. What usually happens is that I lose my temper and end up racing them. Well, I’ve stopped, and for the better. When I truly think about it, darting from stop light and barreling down a street and 80, 90, 100 mph has been probably one of the dumbest things I’ve ever done. Not only do I risk getting hit by a red-light violator, but I risk the “surprise” obstacles in the road such as walkers, bikers or other cars that aren’t looking.. I have no problem with people have a little fun, but I do wish people were more careful.

Also, I love my SPEC V, but it’s really not worth it anymore now that SPECs are at the bottom of the food chain in the sport compact car line. Although the power is nice and it’s fun to drive it’s not worth acting like a road-ass or road warrior and then find yourself dusted by an RSX, Neon, or WRX.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

alright....this is getting a little close to being a street racing thread. Try to keep that out of here or I'll have to lock this thread.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

^^ VERY well put.


----------



## Quaz (Dec 20, 2002)

*Misanth*

Just go with CAI, It makes for a great deep rumble as opposed 2 the "fart" can sounds. (imo)....
Mine sounds great and i get compliments on it when i open it up a little...

AEM = CAI


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I had some 25 year old dude pull up next to me at a light one night in a 97ish (not sure) Eclipse RS with a huge fart can and a bunch of stickers and naturally some neons (which are obviously worth like 50 horse per inch of neon) so he revvs at me and I just look over and back at the road ahead I give him a little bark to let him know that I'm up for a run. The light changes and I walk his ass up to about 100 then I back off and I guess he's mad at me or something because I spanked his shitty car so he decides he's going to tail me, so I'm not in the mood for any of this kind of bullshit so I break check him, he nails the brakes and backs off, then he decides he's going to try and ride my ass agian, and again I slam on my brakes again only thins time he floors it and an goes around me. Now he's gonna be an asshole to me, he straddles the two lanes so that theres no way I can pass him so I just follow him and he starts slowing to like 15. So I decide that I've had enough and just make a U-turn and take off until the moron is out of my sight.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Also, I think street racing is farily stupid, but I used to love occasionally suprizing people that laughed at my car.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

a lot of cars around where im from think that they are fast... mostly stock civics and they always seem to want to go off of a stop light so i just hit it untill i get around 5-10 over the speed limit then let off...

one of my more odd storys is when i first got my car... i was in town with one of my friends n he tells me to rev it up so he can hear what it sounds like... so i do and next thing i see is him stairing at some old guy in an avalanche and nodding his head... next thing you know is the old guy takin off and me sitting with my tires slipping (it was raining pretty hard) yea... last time i rev up for a friend...


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

I think rule should be, have fun, but respect the road and the other people driving. There is not harm in enjoying your car, just doing it safe is the key


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Street racing discussion gets threads closed. It's not permitted here.


----------

